# Gnumeric i zaleznosci (gtk1 w zaleznosciach wielu pakietow).

## crs

Witam.

Moze najpierw listing:

```
 # emerge gnumeric -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.3  -doc +ssl  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.4.0.1  -doc  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.4.0  -doc  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.33  -alsa +ipv6 +tcpd  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.3  -doc  1,349 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1   636 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.2-r1  -doc +ssl  1,042 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0  -doc  941 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.3  -doc  868 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1  -doc +jpeg  1,239 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.0.9   1,975 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11  -debug +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1   574 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0   1,072 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice-2.0.2-r1   306 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.4.1   2,427 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.4.2  -cups -doc  624 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.4.2  -doc  497 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/gnumeric-1.2.6  -bonobo -libgda +python  10,858 kB
```

I pytania. Nie chce gtk+-1.x, nie jest mi potrzebne, a nawet mnie brzydzi.  :Smile:  Jak niedopuscic do jego instalacji. Jest to sprawa w tej sytuacji priorytetowa.

Kto i po co dal w zaleznosciach arkusza kalkulacyjnego esound? (mozna olac)

Czy da sie wyrzucic z podanych zaleznosci wszystko co dotyczy drukowania? Nie mam drukarki i miec nie bede, nie jest wiec mi to potrzebne.

TIA, milego dnia.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by crs on Tue Mar 09, 2004 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crs

W wielu ebuildach jest cos takiego:

```
[ -n "${HAS_GTK1}" ] && newdepend ">=media-libs/imlib-1.8"

GTK1_S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}-${GTK1_VER}

GTK2_S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}-${GTK2_VER}

```

Jezeli zakomentuje sie linie zaczynajaca sie od GTK1_S to problem zaleznosci z imlib i gtk+1 znika. 

To akurat jest wycinek ebuilda do gtk-engines, ktory wysmienicie dziala bez gtk1, jednak wymaga go. ;/

W make.conf mam USE="-gtk gtk2 <inne_flagi>"

Czy to ma za zadanie sprawdzic czy mamy gtk1? Jezeli tak to dlaczego u mnie nie dziala?

----------

## C1REX

Blokowanie softu do drukowania to chyba

USE="-cups" 

Niech mnie ktoś powstrzyma jeśli się mylę.

----------

